# Personalized forum homepage-ignore forum sections



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

I would like to be able to ignore sections of the forums. Like Politics and/or Spirituality. So that when i log in I do not see any alerts or posts from those forum subsections. Perhaps a tag labeled 'your are ignoring this content'


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2014)

Great idea however thats not something we can physically do on xenforo sorry


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't give up right out of the gate like that. How about a piggy back system...like a php or xml that strips the content. im not IT illiterate there is a way so when i click 'New Posts' I don't see 'where do you shoot your jizz'..more to the point i don't see anything from toke n talk


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

i get an error jester check the link


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2014)

And while we're on the subject, exactly wtf is a thread labeled 'where do you shoot your jizz' even tolerated on the site in the first place?

There's plenty of places to go discuss pornography and sex acts, I think this is a VERY REASONABLE REQUEST.

Rollitup; work it out, or watch lots of your best content producing members leave.


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2014)

ficklejester said:


> Sorry
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/resources/ignore-more-by-waindigo.3375/
> 
> ...


oh its an addon with adds ..i highly doubt admin will put that on users will bitch about the ads most likely with that. .. i can certainly pass it on to admin though


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

that seems to be unsupported too..BUT what i want is enough votes to have admin say 'let's make this happen' shit put up a paypal donation button and a goal and watch us pay for it


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sure you'll get at least 4 ppl on the bandwagon but gudluk.
...anything that costs money or complicates the admins job? heh


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I forgot to put my bigboy pants on this morning, can I have RIU customized for me because I am very sensitive and don't know how to not click on a jizz thread. Thanks


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

maybe you can just start a sensitive needs forum for growing weed, oh wait, they have that already, it's called G===Ci==.com


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

whenever you're finished...let me know


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

mudballs said:


> whenever you're finished...let me know


DITTO


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

ok first i never opened the thread you mentioned it was just a talking point of lilroach that migrated into a larger concept. i have no earthly idea why your britches are in a bunch so much that you need to direct your anger at me but hey have fun with your bad self if it helps you sleep at night.
the idea of blocking content goes beyond titles of threads or topics but more at the root is narrow results for perusal. i don't want to see politics, anyones thoughts on spirituality or other innane chatter that makes it harder to find stuff im interested in. stuff that like minded people are discussing. it's not about complaining it's about getting more out of what i already like.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

mudballs it's a good idea, but remember you'll run into shit within any supposed chosen thread as well no matter what.

been known to be a pessimist, but your request seems slightly over zealous kinda pie in sky.... this isn't Quiznos and you're not ordering a custom sub sandwich. just my two pennies broseph.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

then you need to learn to better navigate the forums, don't like politics or banter? don't go to those sub forums, stay up in the newbie grow forum.I am not the one who is angry here, you posted a thread crying about the forum,So who is the angry one?


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't like being exposed to this thread, should I start a thread and whine about it?


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

ok you've been put on ignore but as a final word who do you think influences me more, a few people who think its a good idea (mod included) or your tirade? you have a nice day i wish you the best, to each their own.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

oh no, not ignore, (imagine that?)
my god, the skin on this guy is so thin. He has no business even being on the big world wide web.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

there's a way to use javascript to hide div's but i don't know enough about java. the content we'd want hidden is in <a class> shame it's right there but i'd have to spend a few days figuring it out.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

I like how he started a thread asking for other peoples opinions, and then when they don't coincide with his, he gets pissy and finally figures out how to use ignore,lmfao


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)

ficklejester said:


> You came into the thread acting pissy because you didn't agree with him.. How does that make you any different?


I didn't act pissy, My first post was deleted,I asked if sunni could make it so I didn't still get notices then and she said no, so I then decided to point out how this guy was being a bitch.I am different because I can stand up for myself and don't need an ignore button when i don't like what is posted. and I don't start threads asking to change the forum to be suited just for me.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

ficklejester said:


> Thats CSS not java. And its much more complicated than a single div container unfortunately.


i've messed with a little java. javascript:function hide element?
then put the script in a bookmark...load new posts...then hide what you don't want? won't work?


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2014)

exactly...client side or with the browser...if they can't or won't implement then i guess i'll have to find a way on my own to filter content...if you know enough to help it'd be great.


----------

